# Seguimento Ásia 2013



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2013 às 12:28)

Neve em Jerusalém ontem. Dizem que é o maior nevão dos últimos 20 anos, houve acumulações de 30 cm.



























http://www.ilpost.it/2013/01/10/le-...usalemme/israel-palestinian-weather-snow-2-2/


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Jan 2013 às 00:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neve em Jerusalém ontem. Dizem que é o maior nevão dos últimos 20 anos, houve acumulações de 30 cm.
> 
> http://www.ilpost.it/2013/01/10/le-...usalemme/israel-palestinian-weather-snow-2-2/



Fiquei bastante impressionado com a notícia 

Costumo acompanhar as previsões para Jerusalém (*IPMA*) e ontem foi o único dia em que me desatualizei (e bem  ) e então hoje tive uma discussão com um amigo por causa disso (ele dizia que tinha nevado em Israel e eu não acreditava feito parvo ).

Parece que a temperatura desceu drasticamente de um dia para o outro (e eu aqui a pensar que só chovia e trovejava )

Muito Obrigado pela partilha *Mário*


----------



## Mix (12 Jan 2013 às 02:39)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Fiquei bastante impressionado com a notícia
> 
> Costumo acompanhar as previsões para Jerusalém (*IPMA*) e ontem foi o único dia em que me desatualizei (e bem  ) e então hoje tive uma discussão com um amigo por causa disso (ele dizia que tinha nevado em Israel e eu não acreditava feito parvo ).
> 
> ...



E vai voltar a cair esta segunda-feira, em Jerusalém...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2013 às 11:37)

Mix disse:


> E vai voltar a cair esta segunda-feira, em Jerusalém...



Em principio não.

Ainda do nevão de dia 9 e 10.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Jan 2013 às 10:34)

Mix disse:


> E vai voltar a cair esta segunda-feira, em Jerusalém...




Extremamente improvável...está previsto céu limpo e temperaturas entre os 12ºC e os 6ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2013 às 18:56)

Nevão em Tóquio no passado dia 14.





Fonte


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Fev 2013 às 14:36)

Depois de quase 1 ano trago noticias do outro lado do mundo...
 O inverno em nagano foi relativamente frio e a neve ficou acumulada em janeiro inteiro algo que eu nunca tinha visto nessa cidade, um pouco ao norte ja avia visto essas condicoes, mais a muuuitos anos atras.

  Acontece que nevou bem no comeco e meio de janeiro ao contrario de anos passados nao hove ocilacao na temperatura que ficou bem constante media de -2c houve apenas 1 dia que chegou a uma maxima de 10.6c.

  Dezembro e novembro tiverao temperaturas bem baixas algo proximo a 2 graus a menos que a media o comeco de janeiro tambem ainda estava com temperaturas  baixas a media entre 1 a 2c mais apos o meio de janeiro houve uma baixa pressao bem intensa e choveu, depois dessa chuva a temperatura desestabilizou mais foi sutil. mesmo assim perceptivel. E o tempo nao se recuperou nao ficou mais frio intenso

 Agora em fevereiro o tempo tem ficado com temp. acima da media e ontem chegou a 14c bem primaveril e toda a neve que ja estava acumulada a mais de 1 mes simplismente sumiu depois de uma forte chuva.

  Para amanha esta previsto uma area de baixa pressao passar pela costa pacifica e trazer mais neve essa madrugada inclusive teremos muita agua neve aqui em nagano e em boa parte de Honshu(ilha principal do japao ). Podemdo nevar inclusive em tokyo, la neva 3, 4 vezes por ano.

  Sigo agora 23.35 com 1.5c e as nuvens de chuva/neve ja estao bem proximas numa cidade a 15km ao norte a temp esta em -0,5c e aesta altura nao da pra saber se vai nevar ou chover. se nevar pode acumular ate 15cm se chover vai ficar entre 10mm de chuva


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Fev 2013 às 01:00)

Sigo em Nagano com um fevereiro relativamente frio a neve ficou presente em quase todo mes acumulada no chao, algo relativamente raro, porque sempre quando nevava logo depois as macas de ar frio disipavao e logo esquentava e toda a neve derretia, Porem esse inverno a neve ficou acumulada insistentemente e ainda sigo com algo proximo a 8cm de neve no chao parte que pega sol e algo proximo a 35cm aonde nao pega sol.

 Hoje o dia tem sido ensolarado mais de madrugada devido a uma forte massa de ar frio provindo da siberia/norte da china houve neve de madrugada e chegou a acumular 2cm.

 Hoje teremos tempo parcialmente nublado e maxima de 4c a minima ficou em -1.4c e agora 10;00 esta 1,2c.

 A semana tera 2 dias de neve e as massas de ar frio continuarao a avancar sobre o japao quarta feira uma area de baixa pressao se aproximara e trara neve forte.
 A temperatura essa semana, maximas 4c minimas -6c.  Um pouco abaixo da media dado a altura do ano


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2013 às 15:49)

Belo Inverno que tem sido ai!


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Fev 2013 às 04:38)

Realmente mais mesmo gostando muito da neve e invernos ja estou anciando pela prima vera que se aproxima deis de novembro esse frio e essa neve.

 Hoje ainda continua com o ar frio vindo da siberia mais ja esta se dissipando o sol ta bem forte mais venta agora a 6m/s e temperatura de 1.6c as 13:35 a minima hoje foi de -9.8c e a maxima sera de 2c.

 A neve ainda continua acumulada e quarta ainda temos previsao de neve estao previstos 15~20cm. logo depois os sistemas de inverno vao sutilmente se enfraquecendo, Os dias ja estao bem mais longos e o inverno de 2013 comessa a acabar


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2013 às 22:33)

Reportagem da queda recorde de neve em Aomori, Norte do Japão! 5,56 METROS de acumulação!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4965716995213&set=vb.344564742294725&type=2&theater


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Fev 2013 às 10:26)

Nossa meu imaginem 5,63m hoje a tarde  Na cidade de Sukayu no estado de aomori  a 890 M 40' graus de latitude, E impressionante a quantidade de neve que vem caindo na regiao proxima ao mar do japao nos ultimos 2 anos igual a senhora do video falou todo ano vem nevando mais.

 A minha hipotese e que o mar do japao por estar mais quente tem evaporado mais agua e isso tem efeitos potencializador das tempestades de neve, nessas regioes diferente de muitas partes do mundo nao preciza ter uma area de baixa pressao pra nevar e so comecar a ventar da siberia/norte da china  sentido japao que comeca a nevar, o problema e que de novembro ate meados de marco 90% dos dias tem ventos vindo da siberia esse entao se choca com o ar quente ascendente sob o mar e entao avanca sobre territorio japones.

 Quando avanca se choca com as cordilheiras proximo as costa do mar do japao e cai quase exclusivamente nas cidades proximas a essas encostas Sukayu e uma dessa cidades e la a media e de -5/-12 boa parte do inverno de dezembro a fevereiro.

 Mesmo assim na regiao de hokuriku bem mais ao sul 37"~38" que tambem acontece o mesmo mecanismo neva bem mais mais tipo 5 vezes mais em media mas a temperatura nao e tao baixa para a acumulacao se tornar tao alta  1mm de neve em hokuriku equivale a 2 cm de neve 1 mm em tohoku pode se tornar 5 a 6 cm de neve pelo menos pelo que eu tava vendo.

 E o aquecimento global se agrava e nevara mais e mais, o interessante e que enquanto nas cidades proximas ao mar do japao fica nevando por dias consecutivos a 20 60km indo em direcao ao interior pode nao ter caido nem 1 cm a neve cai quase exclusivamente proximo ao mar do japao e nas cordilheira proximas.

 Aqui em nagano em quanto em Otari mura(400m)  cai 500mm em janeiro. 40 km ao sul indo em direcao ao interior cai 15 20 mm no mes de janeiro em azumino(600m)


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Fev 2013 às 02:04)

Sigo em Nagano Hoje com um dia de degelo a temperatura maxima prevista sera de 13c bem primaveril, o dia esta claro mais o ceu nao esta azul esta meio branco mais o sol ta penetrando as nuvens.

  Amanha esta previsto uma area de baixa pressao vinda do norte que trara chuva apos a passagem da frente fria dessa baixa pressao comecara a nevar e o frio voltara e depois ficara 3 dias nublados e nevara de novo e a temperatura ficara baixa e o vento ficara forte tipico de inverno. Mais nao sera durador essa massa de ar frio ficara alternando entre quente e frio


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2013 às 23:39)

Japão (25.02.2013):


FNNnewsCH


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2013 às 22:56)

Partes do Japão cobertos de neve e ali perto, na China, a temperatura já a aproximar-se dos 40 ºC positivos 

China - Max temperatureMarch 01, 2013

Yuanjiang (398 m) 39.0 °C 
Shan Xian (169 m) 35.0 °C 
Yuanmou (1120 m) 34.0 °C 
Jinghong (579 m) 34.0 °C 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## F_R (5 Mar 2013 às 18:33)

não é bem perto do Japão, essas cidades ficam no sul perto da fronteira com a Birmânia e o Laos


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:12)

sigo em Nagano com uma temperatura anormalmente alta para essa epoca, ja faz uns 3 dias que a temperatura maxima esta rondando 15c ontem tivemos 16.1c e hoje a minima foi de 10c temperatura de meados de maio. hoje teremos 20c de maxima e amanha 17c mais segunda feira uma massa de ar frio vai chegar e entao as temperaturas ficarao na media, max 9c min -2c


----------



## blade (9 Mar 2013 às 08:58)

Zhengzou hoje a 9 de março já teve a temperatura +alta de sempre em março


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Mar 2013 às 01:15)

sigo com o marco mais quente da historia nao nevou nem 1 dia aqui em minha cidade em meus 10 anos de Nagano nunca vi nada igual paresce mais abril que marco.

 A temperatura ficou bem elevada sendo normal ultrapassar 15c em fim um marco anormalmente quente talvez o mais quente da historia de minha cidade


----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Mar 2013 às 01:52)

ainda sigo com temperaturas acima da media e segundo a previsao meteorologica teremos mais calor pros proximos dias e minimas mais elevadas ficando entre 20/3 ate o comeco da semana que vem


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Abr 2013 às 11:38)

O mes de marco terminou, e nao tivemos se quer 1 dia de neve  algo que nunca aconteceu na historia climatica de minha cidade e de muitas outras.

  Entao foi uma anomalia ja mais vista, como muitas outras que se vem ocorrendo com maior frequencia como veroes muito quente invernos muito frios.

  Pude observar que o tempo esta a se tornar mais estremo e nos anos seguintes se continuar essa tendencia prevejo grandes ocorrencias cliimaticas que nunca forao vista nas medias como ja e o que esta acontecendo.

  Entao podemos esperar veroes muito quentes (fora da media) e invernos muito frios, tudo isso em resposta a anomalia que vem se intensificando, o tempo tentara restaurar o equilibrio com eventos extremos ao redor do globo.

 Uma coisa e muito clara os padroes estao se tornando obsoletos e a era de tempo mais calmo esta se tornando uma era de tempo mais violento e extremo...

 sigo com tempo chuvoso causado por uma area de biaxa pressao a area de alta pressao da siberia foi anormalmente fraca sobre o continente e isso causou o mes de marco mais quente e sem neve. e tambem estara deixando o clima mais quente nesse comeco de abril.

 A temperatura agora e de 9c e chove 1mm/h semana que vem teremos temp max de 20c e min de 4. Sendo a media oficial 15c/1c

  A media de marco ficou em 14.9/0.4 (esse an0) sendo a media historica de 10/-2.5c


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Abr 2013 às 12:54)

Por incrivel que paresca depois de uma area de baixa pressao bem forte passar sob o japao Tivemos a tarde neve/chuva com temperaturas entre 5~8c  a neve foi causada pela uma massa de ar frio que veio do sul da Russia.

 Temperatura agora de 4.3c.

  Nas cartas sinoticas e possivel ver a area de alta pressao da siberia/mongolia se formar e associada com a area de baixa pressao que agora esta no norte do Japao temos uma forte entrada de ar vindo do norte e formando as moncoes de inverno, por agora as nuvens de precipitacao estao ja vicando barradas nos alpes e nas montanhas costeiras, mais ha ainda a possibilidade de algumas nuvens atravessar a barreira e nevar mais um pouco na cidade

  Marco sem nenhum misero floco de neve e abril com neve ainda essa semana pode nevar novamente com uma forte massa de ar frio que esta prevista chegar quinta feira. E a area de alta pressao da siberia deve ficar presente toda a semana sob o continente favorescendo a formacao de moncoes de inverno


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Abr 2013 às 16:14)

meia noite 3.9c la fora que frioooo  voltou mais 1 meizinho so ai de madruga no maximo 10c de minimas


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Abr 2013 às 13:09)

Sigo em Nagano com neve caindo forte em varias cidades do norte doestado   mesmo sendo comum cair neve ate meados de abril nas cidades mais ao norte do estado como  Hakuba (36N 700M). E bem incomum porque em marco nao hove forte entradas de norte e quase nao nevou pelo estado (na minha cidade nao nevou nem 1 dia nada nada) 

  Agora ja no meio de abril temos uma forte entrada de norte (considerando a epoca) e teremos neve nao so no norte do estado mais tambem no sul e centro devido a frente fria que esta se aproximando.

  Tudo indica que teremos neve durante toda a madrugada em minha cidade as nuvens tao prevista para chegarem as 24:00hrs.

  Muito estranho e digno de nota que abril comecou mais frio que marco ! 

  A temperatura agora e de 3.9c e caindo rapidamente a maxima foi de 11c 
os ventos estao calmos e temos nuvens carregadas a aprox. 200 km a oeste  sexata feira teremos minimas de -3c e maximas de 12c e o inverno de 2013 se encerra com essa ultima nevada...  A primeira nevada aconteceu mes 11 dia 7 e a ultima mes 4 dia 10 entao forao 5 meses de inverno 

  Semana que vem maximas de 17 min. 5 e nao nevara mais nessa temporada presumo eu


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Abr 2013 às 09:52)

sigo em nagano sob a 1 hora sob neve um pouco forte a temperatura e de 3.5c


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2013 às 15:45)

cubensis disse:


> sigo em nagano sob a 1 hora sob neve um pouco forte a temperatura e de 3.5c



Ui, brutal!

Aqui por Portugal, estamos a caminho do verão....


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Abr 2013 às 02:59)

stormy disse:


> Ui, brutal!
> 
> Aqui por Portugal, estamos a caminho do verão....



 Realmente foi bem estranho, mais para semana que vem ja teremos calor tambem


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Abr 2013 às 05:16)

Sigo aqui em Nagano com temperaturas de 22c as 13:10 o vento sopra forte de sul a minima foi de 9c. Relativamente alto para a temperatura media.

  Sexta feira as altas pressoes do continente trara uma pequena vaga de frio o que deixara a temp. entre 13/1c nao sendo impossivel nevar fraco. Embora nao a previsao de neve para o centro e sul do estado.

 Mais para o norte do estado na cidade de Hakuba temos previsao de uma sexta feira chuvosa com temperaturas entre 7/-1c podendo ocorrer neve


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Abr 2013 às 10:30)

Incrivel uma area de baixa pressao esta sob a regiao de Honshu e esta causando neve intenca no norte de Nagano nas cidades acima de 800M.

  Na cidade de Karuizawa ja esta acumulando 1~cm e neva deis de das 3 horas O empressionante e que o sol ja esta bem quente pegando fogo mais a vaga de frio foi tao intenssa que trousse neve...

  E incrivel como as massas de ar frio tem poder sobre o clima do Japao. Porque o sol de abril e o mesmo sol de agosto vendo da inclinacao e intensidade luminosa...

  Sigo em minha cidade com temperatura de 9.3c e chuva forte.

  Na cidades de Karuizawa (999m 36'N) A temperatura esta em 0.1c e neve intenca. assim como em Hakuba(720m 36'N) -0.1c e neve intenca.

  Deve nevar a noite inteira no norte do estado.

  De madrugada nao esta fora questao nevar aqui em minha cidade tambem ja que temos uma iso a 850hpa de 0c.

  Que abril frio...


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Abr 2013 às 13:42)

10cmde neve em karuizawa(999m 36'N) Isso faltando 2 meses para o solsticio!  SOBERBO !  

  Realmente bem anormal 

  Aqui em minha cidade ainda chove forte 4,4c mais em 80% de Nagano ja esta a nevar de verdade ! Bem forte e bem incomum tambem !


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Abr 2013 às 16:29)

A 20 km da minha cidade ja esta nevando e e uma cidade bem mais quente mais aqui ate agora nada


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Abr 2013 às 03:22)

Chove em Nagano a temp em minha cidade e de 12c as 11:20 a min foi de 7c e a maxima prevista e de 12c mais ja para amanha as temp vao subir e deve ficar a 22c a max e deve ser bem ensolarado.

  Essa semana tera temp entre 20c/5c


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Abr 2013 às 04:31)

Nagano segue com tempo ventoso e com nuvens passando rapidamente sobre a paisagem.

 A sensacao e de frio mesmo o sol tando ardido o vento sopra de oeste a 11m/s(40km/h). A temp e de 11c ao 12:20.

 Depois de uma minima de 3c nas cidades do norte do estado caiu um pouco de neve/chuva de madrugada tivemos um abril um pouco mais frio que o habitual e ventoso tambem, e a ocorrencia de neve no estado foi bem acima da media, os ventos do norte causarao essa anomalia. E a alta pressao do continente empurrou muitas vagas de frio.

 Amanha a minima sera de 0c depois teremos sol e 15c e depois a temp devera subir para  acima dos 18c mais depois teremos mais frio e tempo nublado com a temp ficando entre 15/2.

 Prima vera sem duvida "fresca" e provavelmente prolongada normalmente quando acontece isso temos minimas bem suaves ~13c ate meados do mes 6


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Mai 2013 às 04:40)

Nagano segue com temperaturas de verao agora as 12:33 faz 28.5c em minha cidade, depois de uma minima de 10c.

 Deve ficar bem quente ate quinta feira quando as temperaturas devem voltar a media ficando entre 23c/7c 

  So por curiozidade, na cidade de Sukayu (890m 40N) no estado de Aomori a neve ainda esta em 254cm! essa foi a cidade aonde neve acumulou 5metros em fevereiro.

  A temperatura na cidade e de 7c e a maxima ontem foi de 13c a temperatura essa semana ainda deve ficar entre 10/3c.

 A cidade perde todo dia 10~15cm de neve nessa velocidade ate comeco do mes 6 ainda tera neve!!!


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Mai 2013 às 04:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Japão (25.02.2013):
> 
> è¨˜éŒ²çš„å¤§é›ªã€€é’æ£®ãƒ»é…¸ã‚±æ¹¯ã§ç©é›ª556cmã€å±±å½¢ãƒ»è‚˜æŠ˜ã§411cm(13/02/25) - YouTube
> 
> FNNnewsCH



 Essa e a cidade citada acima


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Mai 2013 às 04:04)

Sigo em Nagano com tempo fresco e vento moderado bem confortavel o tempo esta parcialmente nublado com algumas estratos. A temp. e de 23c(12:00) depois de uma minima de 10c.

 Essa semana o dia deve ficar bem quente e as noites bem frescas a temp vai ficar (max/min) 27/10


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Mai 2013 às 14:13)

Hoje em Nagano tivemos um dia fresco o sol ficou fraco atras das cirrus a temperatura maxima foi de 25c e a minima 16c, essa semana aparentemente comeca as moncoes, e nao tem previsao de sol para os proximos 7 dias deve ficar chuvoso e nublado o tempo.

 Aqui de jun/7~jul/20 e a epoca anual das chuvas que antecedem a parte mais quente do verao, sao chamado de tsuyu, epoca do tsuyu ou tambem baiu.

 Depois no comeco de setembro comeca a outra epoca de chuvas que se chama Akisame e logo depois as temperaturas ficao bem mais baixa entre 15/5. que e quando as vagas de frio comecao a chegar da siberia


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Mai 2013 às 17:06)

3 anos de meteopt


----------



## Danilo2012 (1 Jun 2013 às 06:36)

Sigo em Nagano com dia nublado e tempo fresco 23c as 2;32.
 A semana nao sera chuvosa e predominara sol por alguns dias mesmo ja estando perto da epoca das moncoes, teremos ainda tempo fresco por mais alguns dias.

 Esses proximos meses o seguimento de Nagano vai tirar ferias estou de mudancas voltarei em meados de setembro ou antes, ai o seguimento continuara


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2013 às 12:46)

cubensis disse:


> 3 anos de meteopt



Parabéns!

É sempre interessante ter relatos teus, de um sitio do mundo completamente diferente de cá, pelo menos ao nível do clima.
Continua


----------



## Danilo2012 (1 Jun 2013 às 17:51)

stormy disse:


> Parabéns!
> 
> É sempre interessante ter relatos teus, de um sitio do mundo completamente diferente de cá, pelo menos ao nível do clima.
> Continua



 Obrigado, e espero poder continuar


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2013 às 00:50)

> *Vinte e sete pessoas morrem em 24 horas na Índia atingidas por raios*
> 
> Nova Deli, 05 jun (Lusa) -- Pelo menos 27 pessoas morreram nas últimas 24 horas atingidas por raios no estado de Bihar, no norte da Índia, informou a imprensa local.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2013 às 12:11)

cubensis disse:


> 3 anos de meteopt



E espero que continues por muitos mais, és o membro participativo mais isolado da nossa comunidade por isso as tuas mensagens têm ainda mais valor pois dás-nos a conhecer uma realidade meteorológica bem diferente daquelas a que estamos acostumados.


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Jun 2013 às 01:34)

MSantos disse:


> E espero que continues por muitos mais, és o membro participativo mais isolado da nossa comunidade por isso as tuas mensagens têm ainda mais valor pois dás-nos a conhecer uma realidade meteorológica bem diferente daquelas a que estamos acostumados.



 Obrigado amigo


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Jun 2013 às 01:48)

O seguimento de Nagano voltou mais cedo .

 O resumo desses dias foi assim, o tempo estava seco  as cirrus estratos tampou o sol boa parte do tempo empedindo maximas muito elevadas.

 O clima ficou mais ou menos tipico de comeco de epoca chuvosa, semana ante ontem comecou a aparescer nuvens mais baixas e as montanhas comecarao a ficar mais nitidas a nevoa fina de mormasso se desfez e o tempo comecou a ficar mais chuvoso.

 Hoje temos um pequeno tufao perto do sul da regiao de tokyo empurrando nuves densas para Nagano o tempo esta bem fresco e um pouco ventoso o tufao esta quase na clasificacao de tempestade tropical e deve ainda ficar parado sobre o sul de tokyo nos proximos 2 dias.

 A epoca das monsoes ja comecou e o tempo nessa semana deve ser a "rigor" com muitas nuvens e muita chuva e tempo bem fresco temp agora 9:50 e de 24.8c.
 A media das semanas passadas foi de 25/15 bem fresco e agradavel


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Jun 2013 às 10:59)

Nagano teve hoje um dia ensolarado as nuvens porem estavam presente e encobriram o tempo quase a tarde toda, porem eram nuvens altas e secas.

 A temperatura maxima foi de 30.7c e a min em 19.6c. Acima da media e a uns 10 anos atras não se via temp tão alta assim em junho.

 Esse ano porem já e a terceira vez que ocorre tem acima de 30c.

 Ja ingressamos  no tsuyu (época das chuvas) mais o tempo tem ficado mais ensolarado que chuvoso e nublado.

 Isso confirma uma teoria minha que as épocas das monções não são assim tão definidas como se fala por aqui.

 Essa semana porem a previsão e de bastante chuva e nuvens a temp ficara entre 27/17 dando uma baixada...


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Jun 2013 às 06:48)

Sigo em Nagano sob uma forte tempestade uma frente estacionaria esta sob o pais e em Nagano chove forte em boa parte do estado os ventos estão rondando os 9m/s.

 Essa frente estacionaria causara muita chuva nos próximos dias ainda.

 Nas ultimas 12 horas choveu já 60mm.

 Pequeno mapa das chuvas 




 E agora também teremos de vez enquanto mapas no seguimento asia também


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2013 às 12:16)

*Incêndios na Indonésia causam poluição recorde em Singapura e Malásia*







O fumo proveniente dos incêndios que deflagram na Indonésia levaram o governo de Singapura a apelar à população para que permanecesse em ambientes fechados devido à má qualidade do ar. Na Malásia, mais de 200 escolas foram fechadas, e há várias zonas em que é proibido fazer queimadas em áreas abertas.
O principal mecanismo para medir a poluição do ar em Singapura registou nesta quinta-feira uma leitura recorde de 371, superando os 226 de 1997. As autoridades de Singapura acusam o governo da Indonésia de poder fazer mais para conter os incêndios na ilha de Sumatra, provocados por agricultores para limpar o terreno. «Nenhum país ou corporação tem o direito de poluir o ar em detrimento da saúde e do bem-estar dos cidadãos», afirmou o ministro do Ambiente Vivian Balakrishnan.

A Bola

*Indonésia 'Semear nuvens' contra fogos*

Uma nova prática de combate a incêndios vai ser aplicada nos fogos florestais na ilha de Sumatra, na Indonésia, cujos fumos estão já a afectar parte do sudeste asiático, designadamente Singapura e Malásia. O governo do país decidiu, por isso, recorrer a chuva artificial a partir de nuvens semeadas.
As sucessivas promessas do governo de Jacarta no sentido de controlar as habituais queimadas ilegais, principalmente em plantações de óleo de palma, na ilha de Sumatra (Indonésia), não passaram disso mesmo e este ano mais incêndios voltaram a cobrir de fumo países vizinhos como Singapura e Malásia. Este fenómeno é frequente nas estações secas no arquipélago da Indonésia, sendo a maior parte dos incêndios provocados deliberadamente por agricultores e empresas para preparar as terras para o cultivo.
Neste sentido, e face à pressão desses países, o governo indonésio anunciou hoje que vai recorrer a chuva artificial para combater os fogos e reduzir os elevados índices de poluição atmosférica que, consequentemente, afectam a economia e a saúde pública. Esta nova tecnologia de ‘semear nuvens’ vai centrar-se, sobretudo, na província de Riau, sendo que o sucesso da mesma dependerá do estado do tempo, o mesmo será dizer que são necessárias muitas nuvens.
Depois, como explicou o representante do Ministério do Meio Ambiente indonésio, Raffles Panjaitain, vários helicópteros injectarão químicos nas nuvens provocando a formação de cristais de gelo que darão origem à chuva artificial.

Notícias ao minuto


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2013 às 23:42)

*Smoke Engulfs Singapore*











Earthobservatory


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2013 às 16:18)

*Summer snow falls in northwest China *


TvNewsMore

A rare June snowstorm hit China's northwest on Wednesday (June 19), state media reported. Snow began falling Tuesday (June 18) night in Bayanbulak, Xinjiang province, a region known for its livestock industry, state-run broadcaster CCTV said. State tv showed fields and buildings covered in thick coats of snow. Although there have been more reports of snow and low temperatures disrupting infrastructure, CCTV said that snow is considered a positive sign in the midst of the recent drought. Despite the heavy amount of snowfalls Xinjiang faces every winter, snowfall during mid summer is uncommon, CCTV said.

*Siberia : Scorching Sun To Snow Storm In A Day *


Sandra Jenkins

Residents in a Siberian town were shocked to see heavy snow just one day after temperatures had hit 30C.Just one day after basking in temperatures of 30C residents of a Siberian town were shocked to suddenly find themselves in the middle of a snow storm. Nadym had been enjoying days of tropical weather before people were quickly forced to change their t shirts and shorts for coats and scarves. Sub zero conditions are normal for the region through the long winter but are rare for June when the sun gives people a brief but hot summer.Amateur footage filmed in the town showed snow pouring down and covering streets cars and parks with people wrapped up and battling with the bitter cold.Temperatures can drop as low as 50C in a Siberian winter with the town of Oymyakon often recording the lowest numbers.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2013 às 16:23)

*Índia: milhares de desaparecidos nas inundações *

*Mais de 3.000 pessoas estão desaparecidas no norte da Índia, há duas semanas, depois das inundações que atingiram o país e provocaram perto de mil mortos, de acordo com o balanço provisório da catástrofe feito por Vijay Bahuguna, chefe de governo do estado de Uttarakhand, uma das regiões mais afetadas.*
As chuvas torrenciais de monção chegaram antes da época e apanharam de surpresa milhares de turistas e peregrinos que visitavam os templos, mausoléus e lugares sagrados do hinduísmo. As equipas de busca e salvamento estão a ser desmobilizadas progressivamente, mas não é possível saber ainda o número exato de vítimas mortais, já que muitos corpos foram arrastados pelas águas ou ficaram soterrados.

Fátima Missionária


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2013 às 17:15)

*Autoridades atualizam para 5.500 número de mortos em cheias na Índia*

As autoridades indianas atualizaram hoje para 5.500 o número de mortos nas cheias que no mês passado atingiram o Estado de Uttarakhand, no norte da Índia. Foi confirmada a morte de pelo menos 1.000 habitantes, peregrinos e turistas, durante a subida das águas causada pelas chuvas torrenciais da monção que arrastaram casas, hotéis, estradas e carros.
O número total de pessoas desaparecidas é de 4.500, adiantaram as autoridades, que no final do mês de junho estimavam em 3.000 o número de desaparecidos.

DESTAK


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 21:46)

Hoje, a cidade iraniana de *Abadan* registou uma temperatura máxima de *50,0ºC*, amanha este valor pode ser ultrapassado, incrivel.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 20:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje, a cidade iraniana de *Abadan* registou uma temperatura máxima de *50,0ºC*, amanha este valor pode ser ultrapassado, incrivel.



Dito e feito, *Abadan* registou hoje *51,4ºC*, valor brutal.

Deixo aqui o *top10* escaldante, segundo o *OGIMET*


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2013 às 02:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dito e feito, *Abadan* registou hoje *51,4ºC*, valor brutal.
> 
> Deixo aqui o *top10* escaldante, segundo o *OGIMET*



segundo a wikipedia o record para julho era 51,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 09:46)

F_R disse:


> segundo a wikipedia o record para julho era 51,0ºC



Não fazia ideia, record batido então. 
Estão previstas para hoje e amanha a continuação de temperaturas superiores a 50ºC.


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2013 às 14:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não fazia ideia, record batido então.
> Estão previstas para hoje e amanha a continuação de temperaturas superiores a 50ºC.


hoje já chegou aos 51,4ºC

3 cidades acima dos 51,0ºC (numa foi mesmo 51,0ºC)
e mais 2 acima dos 50ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 14:38)

Isso são os valores de ontem,exactamente os mesmos que eu postei, mais logo o OGIMET actualiza os dados referentes ao dia de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 20:20)

*Abadan*, volta a registar uma temperatura maxima superior a *50ºC*, hoje a temperatura subiu aos *51,0ºC*.

Os extremos diários dos ultimos 4 dias na cidade iraniana de *Abadan*:

(18/7/2013)  *30,8ºC / 51,0ºC*
(17/7/2013)  *32,8ºC / 51,4ºC*
(16/7/2013)  *30,0ºC / 50,0ºC*
(15/7/2013)  *30,0ºC / 49,0ºC*


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2013 às 22:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isso são os valores de ontem,exactamente os mesmos que eu postei, mais logo o OGIMET actualiza os dados referentes ao dia de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2013 às 19:46)

*Abadan* registou hoje *51,8ºC*.


3º dia consecutivo com temperaturas máximas superiores a *50,5ºC*.
Entretanto, as temperaturas  máximas vão começar a descer, para alivio do povo iraniano,não deve estar a ser fácil,embora estejam habituados a t.maximas entre os 44-47ºC. 
_________

O record absoluto de temperatura máxima, encontra-se nos *53ºC*.

Vão circulando algumas noticias.
http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/28384-1-gran-caldo-50-gradi-in-algeria-e-iraq-51-gradi-in-iran


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Jul 2013 às 01:19)

Nagano teve dias bem quentes na semana passada com máximas entre 34~35c por quase quatro dias seguidos, Isso e mais normal em agosto quando o verão atinge o ápice.

 Mais as temperaturas deram uma moderada nos últimos dias ficando entre 30c as mínimas que tem ficado ligeiramente abaixo da media com hoje chegando a 17c e nos últimos dias próximo disso.

 Semana que vem ainda e esperado dias com temperaturas moderadas entre 29/20c e tempo muito chuvoso a época das monções acaba oficialmente hoje, mais tivemos alguns dias sem chuva no meio de julho. Ainda semana que vem provavelmente as monções vão voltar e trazer clima fresco.

 Aqui em Nagano e comum a media atingir seu ápice entre o dia 6 de agosto e fica em 24.2c ja ao longo da próxima quinzena depois do pico ja esta entre 23.1c
 Entao aqui ainda temos o pico que vai acontecer ao longo do próximos dias


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Jul 2013 às 01:54)

Nagano seguem com clima chuvoso temp de 22c as 9:44.
 A área das monções desloco-se para sul atingindo boa parte do arquipélago.
 Essa semana deve ficar chuvosa e as temperaturas não devem ultrapassar a 30c.

 Algo um pouco incomum porque essa época costuma ser bem quente semana que vem entra agosto a época mais quente do ano e provavelmente a alta do pacifico deve pegar força e deixar o tempo quente e ensolarado.

 Hoje a máxima não deve passar dos 25c e o sol não aparecera. Nas cidades acima de 1200m a temp ficara inferior a 20c.

 Ate ontem estavamos registrando temp entre 32c em boa parte das cidades mais baixas de Nagano (400m~750m).


----------



## Danilo2012 (31 Jul 2013 às 13:12)

Temperatura alta hoje em Nagano, 33.3c de máxima e tempo parcialmente nublado.

 Amanha devemos ter chuvas mais não haverá trovoadas será chuva continua de origem de uma frente estacionaria tardia que traz as chuvas  de finais de junho.(normalmente nessa época as frentes já estão mais para norte) 

 Esse ano ainda não tivemos muitas trovoadas (a anos que quase não tem chuvas com trovoadas em Nagano e a anos que tem muitas trovoadas).

 Essa semana terá bastantes dias ensolarados mais a temperatura não se sustentara por muitos dias seguidos acima dos 30c 

 Em 2010 tivemos quase 20 dias de temp acima de 30c seguidos sendo 10 dias com temp entre 33~35c seguidos foi a vaga de calor mais forte já registrada em Nagano.
 Agosto e o mês mais quente e seco do verão ja houve anos em que a precipitação ficou abaixo de 30mm isso devido a alta do pacifico que traz ventos sulinos e uma área extensa de temp uniforme que dificulta a formação de chuva.

 Mais agora e so mais 1 mes de maxima acima de 30c. Ja em setembro as máximas caem bruscamente e as mínimas caem mais brutalmente ainda tendo dias com temp abaixo dos 7c


----------



## Danilo2012 (1 Ago 2013 às 07:45)

Dia quente no Japao de madrugada houve uma grande tempestade na regiao da ilha de Sado e em Niigata, na cidade se Sado caiu 40mm em uma hora de tempestade e na cidade de Nagaoka choveu 104.5mm isso em 12horas. A tempestade foi acompanhada de fortes trovoadas e ate com alerta de tornado mais nada foi reportado sobre nenhum tornado.

 Aqui em minha cidade agora esta 32.2c na cidade de Kofu a 90 km a leste esta agora a 37c e em varios pontos do pais esta acima de 35c. Kofu no momento e a cidade mais quente do Japao.

 A frente estacionaria esta um pouco ao Norte de Honshu e a área de alta pressão do pacifico ainda nao esta tao forte como de costume se nas próximas 2 semana ela nao se intensificar vai ser um verao incomum mais mesmo assim quente.


----------



## stormy (2 Ago 2013 às 03:33)

Essa frente que falas não será a convergência associada ao limite de propagação da monção de SW?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsoon_trough


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Ago 2013 às 03:45)

stormy disse:


> Essa frente que falas não será a convergência associada ao limite de propagação da monção de SW?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsoon_trough



 Exatamente, pela primeira foto do texto me parece que se trata da monção que pega boa parte do Japão nos finais de junho. Este ano no entanto a monção esta um pouco mais ao sul do que de costume(para a época)

 Mais já para semana que vem ela já estará bem mais ao norte e/ou ate venha a se dissipar. 

 Sigo em Nagano com 30c as 11:43 e hoje provavelmente teremos mais um dia ensolarado com temp a rondar os 35c (eu quero outono )


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Ago 2013 às 13:23)

Hoje em Nagano tivemos um dia um pouco incomum as temp não ultrapassaram 30c a max foi de 29.8c mesmo que o sol esteve presente o dia todo com algumas cirrus e também com algumas cúmulos que no fim do dia se transformaram em cumulonimbus mais não houve chuva.

 Hoje tivemos sol parcialmente nublado e temp 19.8/29.8 e ventou fresco agora 23c


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Ago 2013 às 08:49)

A partir de amanha a ausência de nebulosidade fará as temperaturas terem uma forte elevação as máximas para a semana que vem estão prevista para alcançar 35c 

 Essa vaga de calor acentuada não tem previsão de acabar e provavelmente teremos o segundo pico de calor precedido pelo pico de calor de julho dia 8 ate julho dia 12 aonde as máximas ficaram em 34~35c e as mínimas ficaram entre 19~20c.

 Hoje segundo o calendário tradicional do leste da Ásia que divide o ano em 24 termos solares. Temos o Ryushu que começa dia 7 de agosto e termina  no dia 22 de agosto No termo shosho(limite do calor). O termo Ryushu significa o começo de outono. Que não e confundido com o equinócio de outono.

 Mais mesmo com o sol já relativamente baixo teremos uma super onda de calor pela frente.

 Hoje em Nagano choveu um pouco  a temp ficou relativamente baixa a máxima foi de 28c e a mínima foi de 21.6c


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Ago 2013 às 05:37)

As baixas pressões se deslocaram para o mar e a alta pressão do pacifico esta sob o Japão e as temperaturas estão vertiginosamente altas  agora sigo com 32.2c e vento nulo mais baixa sensação de umidade.

 Nas cidades baixas do japao temos temperaturas agora em 36c em varias cidades incluindo Kofu Tajimi e Gifu.

 Em Kofu esta com 36.7c 

 O dia esta bem claro a visibilidade porem não esta extremamente elevada (como e comum no inverno e alguns dias no verão devido a alta do pacifico).
 A mínima hoje foi de 20.2c


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Ago 2013 às 06:33)

Forte onda de calor esta sobre quase todo o japao em minha cidade faz 34c em ueda centro do estado faz 37c 

 Em kofu 38c 

 E em muitas cidades do japao esta passando dos 35c, a onda de calor ainda nao tem previsao para acabar.

 A temperatura mais alta ja registrada no japao foi de 40.9 em agosto na cidade de tajimi gifu.

 Estamos proximos de quebrar esse recorde hoje


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Ago 2013 às 14:13)

10hrs da noite e a temperatura em nagoya (3maior cidade do japao) ainda esta 32c a máxima amanha vai ser 38c em nagoya, nagoya e uma cidade muito úmida muito ruim quando chega a essas temperaturas tão elevadas.

 Em tokyo ainda segue com 30c minha cidade segue com 24c.

 A forte onda de calor ainda vai seguir por vários dias mais logo a temperatura comeca a abaixar porque o pico do verão já passou agora começa a cair


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Ago 2013 às 02:43)

Temperatura mínima de tokyo hoje foi 29.4c e o mormaço que vem do pacifico ainda deixa a sensação termica mais elevada.
 Hoje ainda vai ser mais quente que ontem segundo a previsao Nagoya tem previsao de 39c maxima extrema
 E tokyo hoje a temp nao caira abaixo de 30c na minima so aconteceu isso 1 vez ate agora.

 E a forte vaga de calor continuara.

 Na minha cidade deve chegar a 35c hj a minima foi de 21.2c e agora faz 30.8c as 10:42 da manha


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Ago 2013 às 05:21)

39.7c em na provincia de kouchi no sul do japao.

e em kofu(90KM de tokyo) 39.5c estamos a poucos graus para quebrar o recorde do japao de 40.9c 

 Aqui em minha cidade sigo com 35c e nenhum vento


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Ago 2013 às 05:59)

36.2c em minha cidade foi quebrado o recorde histórico,hoje foi o dia mais quente deis de que iniciou-se os registros.

 Que saudade do inverno

 Nos verões dos anos 80 mau chegava 30c em minha cidade e a mínima ficava sempre próximo a 16c mesmo no pico do verão... E os tempos mudaram


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Ago 2013 às 06:44)

Cidade de Ekawasaki em Kochi-ken chegou a 40.4c as 14:30 temperatura altíssima e estamos próximo da temperatura mais alta que já se registro no Japão com mais de 100 anos de histórico


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2013 às 08:39)

cubensis disse:


> Cidade de Ekawasaki em Kochi-ken chegou a 40.4c as 14:30 temperatura altíssima e estamos próximo da temperatura mais alta que já se registro no Japão com mais de 100 anos de histórico



O máximo histórico oficial no Japão é de 40,9ºC. Esse registo é duma estação numa zona urbana ?


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Ago 2013 às 12:28)

Vince disse:


> O máximo histórico oficial no Japão é de 40,9ºC. Esse registo é duma estação numa zona urbana ?



 A cidade de Tajimi aonde foi registrada essa temperatura e uma cidade grande com seus 112mil habitantes agora aonde fica a estação não sei se e em uma zona urbana ou se a estação fica um pouco distante, mais quando eu fui nessa cidade eu notei que a população esta bem espalhada então provavelmente a estação esta dentro da cidade.


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Ago 2013 às 02:16)

Temperatura Mínima em Tokyo ficou em 31.1c foi a mínima mais elevada em toda historia de Tokyo a cidade segue com 34.7c as 10hrs da manha.

 A partir de segunda feira porem a temp deve dar uma abaixada (uns 2c apenas) em todo Japão mais ainda será bem quente durante toda a semana

 A minha cidade segue com 30.3c e a mínima foi de 21,6c hoje o céu esta mais claro a névoa de mormaço dissipou um pouco deixando as montanhas e o céu mais nítido o que deve trazer uma máxima/mínima  mais baixa também.   

 Nagoya ja esta com temp de 34c e mesmo depois de segunda as temperaturas ficarão bem elevadas ainda sendo previsto 36c de máxima para todos os dias da semana que vem   A mínima em Nagoya hoje foi de 28.3c


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Ago 2013 às 07:40)

Aqui ainda continua a onda de calor histórica mais a visibilidade esta quase entrando no nivel extremamente claro, As montanhas estão bem visível e o céu esta bem azulado mais ainda nenhuma chuva prevista, nem para os próximos 7 dias.

 Mais a temperatura ja esta dando uma queda ontem a máxima foi de 35.5c hoje 35.2 e o mormaço esta se dissipando cada dia mais deixando bem mais agradável e também já esta começando a ventar.

 A vaga de calor ja teve seu pico e agora nas próximas semanas já começara vagarosamente a cair a temperatura essa semana terá alguns dias com a máxima em apenas 31c.

 As mínimas ficam sempre em 20c aqui em minha cidade, o que e muito bom uma exclusividade das cidades de Nagano e regiões montanhosas, porque nas regiões baixas as mínimas estão sempre acima de 25c e a intensa umidade do pacifico oeste esta sempre presente deixando o clima muito severo.


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Ago 2013 às 06:03)

Nagano hoje esta com tempo mais fresco temos um pouco de vento mais a visibilidade esta um pouco mais baixa e o mormaço esta bem mais visível.

 A temperatura agora e de 32.6c e a mínima foi de 20.2c deu uma queda comparando com os outros dias.

 As cidades mais baixas do Japão continuam com temperaturas altas mais ja teve uma redução considerável 

 Nagoya segue com 36.1c e Tokyo com 33.7c.

 Em grande contraste segue a Ilha de Hokkaido na cidade de Kushiro esta 20.2c e Nemuro 18.4c, Os dias em Hokkaido estão sempre fresco mesmo nos dias mais quentes da vaga de calor


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Ago 2013 às 04:56)

Mais um dia quente agora sigo com 33.5c ao 12;52 extremamente quente e o a algum mormaço esparso, o que ajuda na elevada mais acentuada de temperatura.

 Hoje registramos 19.6c de mínima e a visibilidade esta quase no nível extremamente claro mais nas montanhas orientais (Minami Alps ) esta bem forte o mormaço.

 O vento esta fraco e a sensação e de calor intenso ainda não da para ver uma luz no fim do túnel os próximos 7 dias ainda vão ser bem quente mais para o final de semana a nebulosidade vai aumentar trazendo mais refrescamento

 Que saudade da neve e do frio !


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Ago 2013 às 11:53)

Nagano hoje teve mais um dia quente mais durante a tarde fortes ocorreu fortes tormentas em algumas regiões chegou a ter alerta de tornado.

 Aqui em minha cidade ouve algumas pancadas de chuva e alguns trovoes distante a temp agora e de 25.9 as 19:44. a máxima foi de 35.2c (6c acima da media) e a mínima foi de 21.2c 

 Ainda em algumas regiões do estado chove muito forte e muitos raios também 

 a previsão esta anunciando que o pico do calor já esta passando e nos próximos dias a área de alta pressão do pacifico começara a enfraquecer e deixar o tempo mais susceptível a chuva e nuvens.

 Ja para depois do dia 20 a alta da Sibéria já começa a aparecer nas cartas sinoticas acentuando um pouco a queda de temperatura no continente aumentando a diferença de temperaturas o que deve provocar a formação de uma frente estacionaria sob o mar do Japão.
 Deixando o tempo mais nublado sob boa parte do Japão


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Ago 2013 às 12:32)

Vendaval severo em minha cidade relampagos a cada 30 segundos e ventos moderados e pancadas fortes temperatura em forte queda na cidade de suwa a temperatura caiu para 18.2c e chove 18mm/10min.

 E possivel ouvir os uivados dos ventos


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Ago 2013 às 10:14)

Hoje Nagano continuou com altas temperaturas  foi de 33.2/20.9 ja sao varios dias seguidos que a umidade fica alta e as noites ficam meio abafadas.

 Contudo as temperaturas ja estao abaixando vagarosamente e a nebulosidade ja esta comecando a se formar proximo ao Japao. Hoje o dia foi parcialmente nublado com visibilidade baixa.
 Nos proximos 7 dias ainda ficara bem quente 32/20c


----------



## F_R (16 Ago 2013 às 13:33)




----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Ago 2013 às 14:12)

sinistro será que os passageiros tomarão choques ?


----------



## F_R (16 Ago 2013 às 14:17)

cubensis disse:


> sinistro será que os passageiros tomarão choques ?



pelo que disseram no noticiário, ninguém sentiu nada. e 10 minutos depois o comboio estava a andar


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Ago 2013 às 03:45)

F_R disse:


> pelo que disseram no noticiário, ninguém sentiu nada. e 10 minutos depois o comboio estava a andar



 valeu, Aqui em Nagano seguimos com tempo parcialmente nublado as nuvens estão principalmente sobre os Alpes centrais convergindo para cidade, mais o sol ainda esta a brilhar, o dia esta hoje sem o mormaco (ou pouco) e esta quase no nível extremamente claro.

 A temperatura esta 30.6c as 11:42 e sopra um vento moderado refrescante a temperatura mínima foi de 20.5c.
 E já faz um bom tempo que esta ensolarado com bem pouca chuva(típico de Agosto) mais o tempo deve começar a ficar mais nublado pela aproximação da frente estacionaria que esta ao norte do arquipélago.
 E também porque aproxima-se a segunda época das chuvas que começa finais de Agosto e vai ate começo de Outubro.


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Ago 2013 às 12:45)

Os dias tem se tornado mais claros e a visibilidade esta elevada quase no nivel extremo, a temperatura porem ainda esta alta hoje tivemos 33.7c de max e min de 19.5c um pouco frio, ja da para perceber que esta caindo a temperatura vagarosamente.

 Essa semana e o fim do calor extremo teoricamente. Ja estamos esperando temperaturas para depois dessa semana em agradaveis 28/17 e ate o mes que vem ja 25/15 temperaturas perfeitas! depois do longo verao o outono sera muito bem vindo.

 No continente ja esta se formando a alta da siberia (perfeito )


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2013 às 01:19)

Recorde de temperatura máxima absoluta para o Japão, com 41,0 ºC em Shimanto, Kōchi (dia 12 de Agosto).

Fonte: List of weather records


AlgosysFx


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Ago 2013 às 01:42)

Esse verao foi o mais quente da historia  ainda bem que esta a acabar


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Ago 2013 às 11:36)

A frente estacionaria hoje sobre o estado fez o clima ficar nublado em quase todo Nagano e as temperaturas não se elevarão muito minha cidade ficou em 31c.

 Ao norte na região dos Alpes choveu o dia todo e muitas cidades ficaram com temperaturas abaixo de 25c.

 Depois de muitos dias ficou nublado a maior parte do tempo mais ainda a temperatura nao caiu substancialmente, estamos esperando uma queda para depois do fim de semana.

 Mais com a nebulosidade ja se nota que o verão já esta a enfraquecer  finalmente


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 22:02)

Impressionante o poder das monções, num só dia *403 mm*.

A media mensal de precipitação é de *360 mm*.


----------



## CptRena (21 Ago 2013 às 22:23)

A metade Sul do Japão bem tépido enquanto que a metade Norte teve uma noite fresca.

Destaque para a estação de Fujisan completamente fora da média dos seus arredores pois está a dar valores irreais (destaca-se do mapa nacional com o código de cor azul)






Dados Fujisan


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Ago 2013 às 11:02)

CptRena disse:


> A metade Sul do Japão bem tépido enquanto que a metade Norte teve uma noite fresca.
> 
> Destaque para a estação de Fujisan completamente fora da média dos seus arredores pois está a dar valores irreais (destaca-se do mapa nacional com o código de cor azul)
> 
> ...



 La para cima e um terror mês que vem já começa a nevar 

 Enquanto aqui estamos a torrar hoje em minha cidade a máxima foi de 35.7c  e eu que ja tinha pensado que essas máximas não chegariam mais esse ano...

 A mínima foi de 21.6c e o dia foi bem claro o mais claro deis de que começou a vaga de calor, os Alpes ficaram bem nítidos.

 Mais amanha deve chover forte.

 Os rios da cidade estão bem fracos e as represas bem baixas quase não choveu em Agosto.


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Ago 2013 às 06:54)

Tempestade severa em minha cidade e boa parte de Nagano principalmente na região dos Alpes as nuvens estão tão carregadas que estão expedindo alerta de tornado para região da minha cidade e os raios caem a cada 30 segundos.

 Essa chuva forte se da por uma frente estacionaria sobre Nagano e boa parte de honshu 

 Na cidade de Hakuba já choveu 60mm e a máxima foi de 19c ate o momento 15:00.

 23.5/27.4c foi os extremos hoje em minha cidade


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Ago 2013 às 04:29)

Ja 3 dias seguidos chove em Nagano e boa parte do Japão hoje a temperatura ainda esta a 20c ao 12:30 e a máxima não deve ser muito superior a isso.

 Essa chuva da-se pela frente estacionaria, comum de começo de outono chamada de akisame (frente de outono) ao norte dessa frente já se encontra uma pequena massa de ar frio, 

 Mais o tempo continuara quente depois dessa frente, um pouco mais frio que a alguns dias atrás.

 A máxima prevista hoje em minha cidade e de 22c e chuva o dia todo com estratos.

 A previsão para essa semana e de temperaturas entre 31/18, mais logo deve chover de novo e depois dessa chuva uma massa de ar mais frio vai derrubar mais as temperaturas


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Ago 2013 às 09:40)

Nagano segue com tempo refrescante os extremos do dia foram de 26/16c e a partir da tarde nuvens altas encobrirão o tempo foi ventoso o clima hoje.

 Finalmente o mormaco e calor esta a se dissipar mais essa semana ainda terá dias com temperatura próximo a 35c mais logo chegara uma frente fria e a alta da sibéria favorecera ventos mais frescos


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Ago 2013 às 11:54)

Vídeo do satélite do Japão e Ásia ano de 2008 inteiro 

 E 2006 começa dia 1 de Janeiro e acaba no ultimo dia animação rápida.
 Os dias estão no canto superior esquerdo e tão da seguinte forma 

 060103
 06=2006-01=janeiro-03=dia3


----------



## rozzo (26 Ago 2013 às 13:26)

Belíssimos vídeos! 

Saliento 3 detalhes que acho os mais espectaculares de observar na minha opinião nestas sequências:

1) Naturalmente os ciclones tropicais 
2) O "fervilhar" de convecção sobre terra todos os dias no SE asiático a partir do meio da primavera 
3) Nos meses frios, o constante "efeito" de lago na costa NE do continente.


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Ago 2013 às 11:55)

rozzo disse:


> Belíssimos vídeos!
> 
> Saliento 3 detalhes que acho os mais espectaculares de observar na minha opinião nestas sequências:
> 
> ...



 Bem observado 

 Sigo em Nagano com tempo muito agradável hoje a máxima foi de apenas 28c e a mínima foi de 16c.

 O tempo ficou bem claro e quase não teve mormaco deixando as montanhas bem nítidas, já fazia uns 2 meses que não ficava tão nítido, e o céu ficou bem azul sem aquele esbranquiçado de mormaco.

 Nas cidades de kaidakogen(1200m) hoje fez uma mínima de 9.2c algo  frio para a época.

 Para sexta feira teremos uma frente fria que deixara o tempo mais fresco. o verão já esta a acabar por aqui


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Ago 2013 às 07:32)

Hoje tivemos uma minima bem agradavel 15.7c minima mais baixa em meses a maxima foi de 29.1c.

 O dia foi marcaado pela presenca de cirrus em sua forma bem classica que aqui no japao significa que o outono esta comecando, muitos inclusive chamam as cirrus de nuvens de outono.

 Na cidade de kaidakogen(1200m) em Nagano, registraram se 8.2c de minima e a maxima ficou em 22c


----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Ago 2013 às 07:33)

Sigo em Nagano com tempo chuvoso hoje os extremos forao 21/26,5c

 Ate agora foram registrados poucos milímetros de chuva mais o tempo segue escuro com nuvens baixas e um pouco ventoso.

 Domingo estará passando um tufão próximo de minha cidade mais a intensidade será baixa e a pressão rondando os 996Hpa.


----------



## Danilo2012 (1 Set 2013 às 08:57)

Uma serie de tempestades de raios vem caindo ultimamente em Nagano hoje choveu forte e o dia foi nublado, os extremos foram 21/28c.

 E essa semana terá muitos dias nublados e chuvosos e a temperatura estará em 1 c acima da media.

 Agora o tempo esta parcialmente nublado com muitas cúmulos-nimbus ao redor da cidade, venta fraco e a temperatura e de 23c as 17:00h muito agradável


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Set 2013 às 11:53)

Tornado atinge a regiao de tokyo deixando feridos e falta de eletrecidade em algumas cidades de saitama mais de 30mil pessoas sem eletrecidade 

http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/rs/m...am-feridas-apos-tornado-no-japao-4254909.html


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2013 às 12:28)

Tornado hits near Tokyo


TheWorldNews247

Likely tornado rips through Koshigaya near Tokyo


MetisEtrade


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2013 às 20:02)

As noites gélidas regressaram em força à Mongólia.


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Set 2013 às 11:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> As noites gélidas regressaram em força à Mongólia.



 Praticamente acabou o verao  ontem e ja ta assim. Fica legal mesmo quando a"ligarem" a alta da siberia.


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Set 2013 às 11:24)

Aqui em Nagano deu uma baixada na temperatura perceptivel a proxima queda mais profunda e para finais desse mes normalmente 28/18 no comeco do mes muda bruscamente de 18/8 nos ultimos dias de setembro e uma mudanca bem brusca e repentina, para semana que vem ja esta previsto uma frente fria derrubar as temperaturas em varias cidades de Nagano e tambem do japao em Hokkaido muitas cidades ja poderao ter geadas de madrugada, mais a media ainda em minha cidade estara em 25/15c, mais muitas cidades frias de Nagano terao minimas =<10c depois do dia 17


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Set 2013 às 09:54)

Hoje devido o vento quente da regiao ocidental da area de baaixa pressao a temperatura foi absurdamente alta.

 Chegou 31.2c em minha cidade e ate nas cidades elevadas fez 26c.

 Mais esse calor e justamente devido a chegada de uma forte área de ar frio, mais antes disso o tempo ficara bem animado esse fim de semana porque esta para chegar o primeiro tufao forte desse ano e fará landfall na região de tokyo ou nagoya.

 Ventos sustentados de ate 30m/s sao previstos e rajadas de ate 40m/s.

 Depois da passagem dessa frente fria e tufao um vindo do sul e outro do norte, teremos a entrada do vento frio de norte causado pela alta da Siberia.

 Em Hokkaido muitas cidades terao temperaturas abaixo de 5c para semana que vem, aqui em Nagano as temperaturas rondarao de 25/15c em minha cidade, nas cidades altas os extremos ficarao de 19/8c.

 Bem fresco passamos o limite do calor agora em diante e so queda !


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Set 2013 às 07:46)

Sigo em Nagano com tempo extremamente húmido o mormaco escondeu ate as montanhas mais próximas e o dia esta nublado devido as nuvens do tufão que já escondem o sol.

 Amanha deve chover intensamente o dia todo e depois de amanha o tufão fará landfall nas regiões de Nagoya (3 maior cidade do Japao) e como o estado de Nagano e bem próximo de Nagoya ventos fortes e tempestades são esperadas para segunda feira em minha cidade. 

 A pressão do centro ja e de 985hpa e os ventos sustentados podem chegar a 25m/s e rajadas ate 40m/s.

 O tufão ficara com a pressão mais baixa e fará landfall com 975hpa e ventos sustentados de ate 35m/s e ate 40m/s de rajadas.

 E devido a akisame zenzen (monção de outono) as chuvas cairão de forma mais fortes e e desse jeito que o verão de 2013 se despede do Japão após a passagem do tufão o tempo ficara bem mais fresco e será o segundo pulso de ar mais frio do final desse verão. 

 Temperaturas de 25/14c sao esperadas para depois de segunda feira.

 Em muitas cidades chovera ate 300mm/48h e aqui em Nagano ficara por ~100mm/48h

  Hoje foi de 
21/30c 
em minha cidade 
 6c acima da media


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Set 2013 às 10:09)

Depois da passagem do tufão uma forte entrada de norte fez as temperaturas despencarem em todo pais em Nagano na cidade de kaidakogen (1200m) foi registrada a temperatura mais baixa do pais 1.6c a maxima foi de 23c 

 Aqui em minha cidade a temperatura caiu para 10.3c de mínima a máxima ficou em 26.8c o céu foi muito azul e a visibilidade esteve extremamente elevada depois de quase 3 meses de mormaco.

 Agora tem algumas cirrus que estão alaranjadas devido o por do sol, muito bonito e as montanhas estão muito nítidas já traz aquela lembrança de frescor profundo e logo o frio começa a chegar.

 Essa época e muito bonito o Japão e Principalmente os estados interioranos que tem uma natureza fantástica !


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Set 2013 às 03:14)

As temperaturas ainda estão altas no Japao uns 2c acima da media os dias estao com temperatura próximo a 28c em minha cidade, as noites próximos a 12c.

 Mais para semana que vem a situação deve mudar, primeiro uma frente fria deve trazer ventos continentais frios de origem siberiana mais ao mesmo tempo o tufão n 20 deve trazer ventos quentes tropicais, por isso deve chover boa parte da semana que vem.

 Mais depois dessas instabilidades uma área de ar frio derrubara a temperatura, em Hokkaido sao esperadas nevada em todas as montanhas altas acima dos 1500m e nas cidades o tempo ficara extremamente frio entre 14/5c e com chuva fina.

 E devido a alta da sibéria boa parte do pais deve arrefecer temperaturas entre 22/11c são esperadas para o fim da semana que vem em minha cidade. 

 O céu ainda segue bem azulado e os Alpes estão bem nítidos, vento bem fresco durante todo o dia muito confortável.
Ainda teremos mais 1 mês de tempo confortável apartir de Novembro as vagas de frio tomao conta do clima, e a neve começa a cair, e a alta da sibéria favorece dias permanentemente ventosos


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Set 2013 às 10:59)

A alta da siberia esta ficando bem forte ja esta dominando boa parte do continente e com muitas isobaras.
E ainda temos uma frente fria e uma area de baixa pressao se formando no suldeste da Russia e temos tambem o tufao n20 se aproximando do japao.

 Tudo isso culminara em dias bem chuvosos e ventosos apartir do dia 26 uma forte entrada de norte derrubara as temperaturas bruscamente.

 Os extremos de hoje em minha cidade foi de 15/26c e o tempo foi parcialmente nublado o dia teve ventos moderados de oeste


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Set 2013 às 13:46)

Mínima de 8 hoje, menor temperatura do outono ate agora, céu bem azul montanhas bem nítidas.


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Set 2013 às 05:59)

Sigo em minha cidade com 24c a mínima foi de 10c e o tempo esta bem claro e vento fresco.

 Semana que vem uma frente fria passara pelo norte do Japao deixando o clima bem frio em Hokkaido, para dia 3 de outubro estao sendo esperado chuvas com temperaturas rondando os 0c nao sendo descartado a possibilidade de neve nas cidades mais montanhosas de Hokkaido.

 Em Sugadaira 1200m (cidade mais fria de Nagano e entre as 15 mais frias do Japao).

 Estao sendo esperados dias com extremos entre 13/3c para depois do dia 3 

 E ventos forte de norte, em minha cidade depois do dia 3 ficara entre 20/9


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Out 2013 às 11:35)

29c de maxima em minha cidade, para outubro isso e muito anormal, coisa impensavel a 100 anos atraz.

 Ainda deve ficar quente com algumas frentes frias mais com quedas mais ligeiras.

  Dia 4 ainda deve ficar frio, mais logo esquentara e ficara chuvoso


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Out 2013 às 03:47)

Nagano segue com clima atípico, uma extensas área de nebulosidade deixara a semana inteira nublada e temperaturas um pouco alta para época.

 Essa semana terá entre 23/13c e o sol deve aparecer bem pouco. A media dessa semana e de 20/11 entao esta uns 3 c acima.

 Hoje a minima foi de 14 e agora faz 23 as 11:00~ tempo nublado e ventoso


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Out 2013 às 05:40)

Ainda com tempo atipico hoje em minha cidade faz 28.3c agora 13hrs.

 Esse clima costuma ser tipico de verao mais ainda nao foi embora esse ano.

 As previsoes sao de chuva e mormaco para essa semana.

 A minima hoje foi de 14.

 O tempo esta bem claro com ceu azul, com as montanhas bem nitidas.

 Essa semana os extremos rondarao 24/12c


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Out 2013 às 15:35)

Ultima semana de temperaturas positivas na capital da Mongolia semana que vem as maximas devem comecar a -3c.

 E nas cidades do extremo sul da Russia oriental deve comecar a nevar.

 As temperaturas em Vladivostok devem chegar aos 3c na semana que vem.

 O continente Asiático terá severas quedas nessa semana, que e a transicao para o frio extremo que esta a vir.

 E tudo isso deve reflectir no clima japonês também.

 Hokkaido esta com previsoes de bastante frio para semana que vem


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Out 2013 às 10:51)

O clima ainda continua totalmente desregulado no Japão. As temperaturas estão como se tivesse no começo de verão, e ainda esta muito húmido.


 Essa semana o recorde de calor de Outubro ja foi quebrado 2 vezes e tivemos uma máxima de 30.4c, Essa foi a maior temperatura já registrada em Outubro.


 E ainda o calor deve continuar amanha são previstos 29c e mormaco

 As temperaturas ainda não tiverao aquela queda brusca característica de outubro. O clima esta como se fosse começo de setembro.

 Vendo Nagano hoje e comparando com 8 anos atrás nem parece o mesmo estado.

 A mudança foi tão brusca em apenas 8 anos que eu fico me perguntando como vão ser os próximos 10 anos 


 Hoje o Tempo foi chuvoso devido a proximidade do tufao (que ja virou depressão 992hpa).

 Os extremos hoje forao de 21/18c e sigo com 20c as 18hrs tempo nublado e montanhas bem nítidas.


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Out 2013 às 09:04)

25/18c forao os extremos de hoje mais um dia bem acima da media ventou forte o dia todo e os alpes estao bem nitidos.

 O ceu foi bem azulado com poucas nuvens.

 Porem uma frente fria esta se aproximando e chovera moderado anoite. Amanha o tempo deve ficar mais fresco, mais depois de amanha deve chegar a 7c de minima em minha cidade.

 Contrastando fortemente Hokkaido apos a passagem da frente fria tera uma forte entrada do norte. A cidade de Shumarinai(255m 44N),Hokkaido, Tera na semana que vem diversos dias de chuva e extremos de 9/1c podendo ocorrer neve de madrugada


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Out 2013 às 03:33)

7,3cfoi a minima de hoje em minha cidade o tempo continua bem claro e vento moderado.

 O céu esta bem azul típico de outono.

 Agora a 11:30 fazem 18c.

 A frente fria que passou ontem causou neve nas montanhas mais altas nos Alpes do norte(Nagano).

 Mais para semana que vem muita chuva devera cair principalmente devido a uma vaga de frio empurrada pela alta da Sibéria, que se intensificara e causara uma forte frente fria e ainda teremos o tufão n26 que se aproxima.

 A vaga de frio será tão intensa que em boa parte do norte do Japão(Hokkaido) teremos previsão de nevasca e ventos fortes para depois do dia 16.

 Para dia 14 as isobaras estarão bem estreitas por quase todo o extremo oriente da Ásia resultado do intensificar da alta da Sibéria


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Out 2013 às 13:54)

Temperatura despencando em todo o estado de Nagano muitas cidades ja estao com temperaturas abaixo de 5c.

 Nobeyama kogen,Nagano(1220m 36N) faz 1.7c(temp. mais baixa do Japao nesse momento) agora 21:50.

 teremos novamente temperaturas negativas de madrugada nas cidades mais altas de Nagano.

 Aqui em minha cidade ainda temos 12c mais o tempo esta bem claro e a temperatura esta despencando rapidamente.

 Os extremos de Nobeyama forao de 14/-0.5c Muito parecido com as temperaturas de janeiro em Tokyo


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2013 às 20:04)

O povo Mongol já começa a ser massacrado. 

A capital teve hoje o "primeiro dia" com extremos térmicos negativos.
*-0,5ºC* / *-10,3ºC*

Temperaturas minimas de hoje:


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Out 2013 às 11:03)

Sigo em Nagano sob forte chuva os extremos de hoje forao de 15/11c e choveu ate agora 20mm.

 No momento venta a 6m/s e teremos uma madrugada chuvosa ate amanha sao esperados chover 60-70mm.

 Os ventos do tufao nao vao chegar a ser forte aqui na regiao devido as barreiras dos alpes mais sao esperadas rajadas de ate 60km/h.

 Depois da passagem da tempestade uma vaga de frio deve chegar derrubando as temperaturas no estado, sao esperadas temperaturas de 0c nas cidades mais altas (1200m~)


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2013 às 22:32)

Que  brutalidade.


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Out 2013 às 09:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que  brutalidade.



 Isso que choveu122,5mm em 1 hora


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Out 2013 às 09:55)

Em muitas cidades de Hokkaido a aproximacao do tufao esta causando severas tempestades de neve! 

 E muito estranho ja que tufoes sao lembrados como eventos tropicais mais como a alta da siberia ja esta bem forte e o tufao esta puxando mais vento do norte devido sua posicao, esta ocorrendo este evento raro.

 Na cidade de Takinoue,Hokkaido(165m 44N) esta caindo 2mm/h e faz -0.5c a precipitacao cai em forma de neve e ja se acumula no chao.

 Em Nagano venta forte do nordeste e muitas nuvens densas estao sob a minha cidade pela baixa temperatura e a entrada de uma massa de ar frio presumo que nevara nos alpes(3000m).

 Sigo com 14c a maxima foi de 18 e a minima de 13

 Nagano segue tambem com dias bem sombris hoje 4:20hrs da tarde o sol ja se punha atras dos alpes o mes que escurece mais cedo e novembro.


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Out 2013 às 10:45)

Os extremos de hoje forao de 7/17c 

 Agora faz 13c as 18:40.

 Nuvens altas cobrirao a maior parte do tempo 

 Nessa semana teremos muitos dias nublados e a temperatura ainda continuara bem acima do normal segundo as previsoes.

 Em minha cidade ainda nao chegou a 0c nem um dia ainda isso normalmente acontece nos primeiros 10 dias de outubro.

 E tambem ainda nao nevou nos alpes normalmente comeca nevar nos primeiros 15 dias de outubro.

 O clima ainda esta com calor acima da media. Mais novembro e sempre o mes que esfria bastante ano passado nevou na primeira semana de novembro.

 Esse ano porem as temperaturas de verao acabarao nao faz 2 semanas...


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Out 2013 às 16:26)

Hoje quando as nuvens nao estavao presente foi possivel ver os alpes brancos ! 

 O tufao troxe neve para os alpes.

 Hoje os extremos forao de 11/16c


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Out 2013 às 11:27)

Ultima semana de temperaturas amenas, para semana que vem  as temperaturas vao ficar entre 14/7c aqui em minha cidade e nas regiões altas do estado sao esperadas temp. entre 10/3c.

  Hoje ainda teve tempo claro a tarde nuvens e temperaturas bem outonais os extremos forao de 19/11c.

 Amanha chovera e na semana toda ficara chuvoso o tempo, sexta feira deve chegar o tufao N27 e logo depois teremos uma potente entrada de norte potencializada pela alta da siberia.

 As temperaturas deverao ainda estar um pouco acima da media ate antes de entrar a massa de ar frio siberiana


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2013 às 23:05)

Outono bem agressivo na Mongólia.


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Out 2013 às 11:38)

Nagano segue com temperatura agradaveis os dias tem sido muito nublados e chuvosos com muitas estratos.

 Hoje  foi de 18/13 bem incomum para a época, sexta e sábado deve chegar o tufao N27 mais passara meio longe do Japão (central). Mais mesmo assim as temperaturas vao se elevar e e experado chuvas intensas na cidade


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Out 2013 às 00:28)

Queda acentuada, 4,6c manha mais fria desse segundo semestre.

 Agora o tempo se encontra claro e as montanhas estao ficando avermelhadas muito bonito por sinal

 Hoje a maxima deve ficar em 16c e tempo claro


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Out 2013 às 09:39)

2,1cfoi a minima de hoje  a maxima foi de 16c

 clima claro mais com nuvens altas escupida pelos ventos fortes da corrente do jato


----------



## Danilo2012 (1 Nov 2013 às 06:25)

Extremos hoje forao de 17/5 clima claro mais nebuloso(muito mormaco)


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Nov 2013 às 05:56)

O clima no Japao continua muito nublado e com muito mormaco com essa predominancia associado a proximidade do solsticio os dias ficao parecendo sempre de tarde, meio sombrio...

 hoje os extremos forao de 17/8c, +-3,5c acima da media.

 Para terca feira uma vaga de frio deixara as temperaturas mais dentro da media.

 No norte do estado em Hakuba semana que vem ficara entre 12/3c e devido a entrada de norte o "efeito de lago" deixara o tempo extremamente chuvoso essa semana em hakuba.

 Essa sera a primeira entrada de norte mais forte dessa temporada


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Nov 2013 às 06:57)

OS extremos de hoje forao de 13/1c 

 Ja esta bem outonal a temperatura, mais semana que vem uma brutal entrada de norte as temperaturas vao cair fortemente nessa que vai ser a primeira entrada de norte com possibilidade de neve nos alpes e nas cidades montanhosas.

 A causa principal e a alta da siberia que comecou a ficar bem forte.

 Amanha deve chover e ventar forte depois da tempestade uma vaga de frio deve se instalar e trazer uma forte anomalia negativa a primeira do semestre.

 Depois das chuvas as maximas vao ficar entre 9/-1c e tempo extremamente nublado nao sendo impossivel queda de neve fraca aqui na minha cidade

 ps As montanhas tao lindas esta parescendo com essa foto minha do avatar que pena que me falta uma boa camera nessas horas quem sabe ano que vem


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Nov 2013 às 05:37)

Sigo  em Nagano sob uma "tempestade de vento asiatica"  ou uma nor'oeste

 Esta chovendo forte a tempestade esta com um centro de 988hpa nao e muito mais os ventos de noroeste deve fortalecer e trazer uma vaga de frio.

 Hoje os extremos forao de 6/13c o tempo esta chuvoso e ventoso mais nao esta frio.

 Nas proximas horas depois da passagem da frente fria as temperaturas vao comecar a despencar, apartir de amanha uma forte vaga de ar frio deve chegar como o previsto ocasionando neve em todas as regioes montanhosas e ate regioes do litoral .

 Para semana que vem as temperaturas vao ficar assim;

 11/11 12/3c chuva
 11/12 8/-2 nublado
 11/13 9/1c nublado


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Nov 2013 às 10:44)

Os extremos de hoje forao de 12/4c mais durante a tarde a massa de ar frio siberiana chegou e durante a tarde sob uma tempeatura de 5c ocorreu a 



primeira nevada  da estacao foi bem rapido, A temperatura agora(19:40)  esta a cair bruscamente sigo agora com 2c.


 A minima deve ficar em -2c sendo a primeira minima negativa.

 Os ventos frios da Russia vao prevalecer essa semana 

 Boa parte do norte de Nagano ainda esta nevando assim como todas as regioes perto do mar do Japao


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Nov 2013 às 12:48)

Os extremos de hoje forao de -2c/8c e as montanhas permaneceram escuras durante todo dia, e o vento soprou forte de noroeste.

 Agora sigo com 1c as 21:44 e a previsao para amanha de manha e de -2c 

 Hoje a geada foi bem intensa.

 Muitas cidades montanhosas de Nagano registrarao temperaturas de -8c e Hokkaido chegou em algumas cidades a -10c

 Essa semana ainda as temperaturas ficarao abaixo da media com uma nova vaga de frio para comeco da semana que vem


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Nov 2013 às 12:52)

Nagano segue com clima frio e temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo da media.

 Hoje a minima em minha cidade foi de -2,5c a maxima foi de 12c.

  Em Sugadaira(1200m) a minima foi de -11c Em sugadaira e normal chegar ate proximo a -30c nos anos mais frios.

 Amanha deve chover e ventar forte de sul elevando as temperaturas acima da media.

 O clima segue instavel com muitas variacoes de temperaturas ja para dia 18 uma forte vaga de ar frio deve se instalar novamente.

 Nao parece que no mes passado tava chegando a 30c.

 A influencia da Siberia no clima japones e marcante principalmente em Nagano e em tohoku e hokkaido


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Nov 2013 às 12:55)

Extremos forao de 13/0c em minha cidade hoje agora faz 3c as 22:00.

 O fluxo do norte esta parado tanto quanto o de sul, deixando as temperaturas dentro da media


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Nov 2013 às 10:29)

Forte entrada de noroeste se formando sob o mar do Japao.

 Um ciclone de inverno se formou proximo a cidade de Vladivostok sob o mar do Japao, esse ciclone esta a puxar um forte fluxo de ar frio do continente ainda fortalecido pela alta da Siberia, teremos forte ventos de noroeste/oeste.

 Sob o Mar do Japao o efeito de lago (monção de inverno) ja esta causando chuva forte na regiao da costa do Mar do Japao.

 Mais nas regiões mais altas ja neva intensamente, aqui em Nagano o tempo deve ficar nevoso sob boa parte do estado, em minha cidade esta previsto para neve de manha e depois sol mais deve ventar forte o dia todo devido a proximidade do ciclone.

 Hoje a maxima foi de 12 a minima de 3 amanha os extremos serao de -3/8 

 Agora esta claro o tempo mais de madrugada nuvens de neve devem chegar a cidade


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Nov 2013 às 15:04)

Os extremos de hoje forao de 9/2 e durante a manha caiu um pouco de neve agora esta 3c e esta dando alguns relampagos nos alpes (e meio raro de acontecer no inverno) e esta chuviscando um pouco mais pode virar neve de madrugada. Nao ha muitas nuvens de chuva mais os alpes estao fazendo ocorrer uma precipitacao orografica e por isso esta a chover um pouco.

 O vento foi forte o dia todo e as montanhas estavao bem escuras com muitas nuvens de neve, mais nao desceu para a cidade, so foi de manha mesmo que chegou a nevar.

 As espectativas estao de neve para esta noite a minima deve ficar em 0c


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Nov 2013 às 10:12)

Os ultimos dias aqui em minha cidade ocorreu uma nevada depois do dia 20 mais foi bem fraco.

 Hoje os ventos de norte derao uma abrandada e a minima foi de -1,3c a maxima foi de 10c 

 O tempo deve ficar ainda bem frio aqui em Nagano semana que vem deve chegar uma brutal massa de ar frio e o tempo ficara bem nublado.

 Em Hakuba (700m 36N) semana que vem as temperaturas devem ficar bem baixas sao previstos extremos de 1/-4c e nevascas para toda semana.

 Em Hakuba esta com uma acumulacao de 10cm 

 Diferente da minha cidade Hakuba tem um dos invernos mais rigorosos de Nagano la neva todo dia (quase) de fins de novembro ate marco! A cidade fica ao pes dos alpes japoneses com uma visao deslumbrante dos picos de 3000m de altura nevados.

 Para quem gosta de montanhas e neve de verdade Hakuba e um lugar legal tirando que e uma cidade interiorana que so vive dos resort de ski


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Nov 2013 às 12:22)

Os ultimos 2 dias forao bem ensolarados em Nagano amanha uma frente fria deve deixar o dia chuvoso e depois muito frio deve chegar da Russia.

 Hoje os extremos forao de 14/0c e nao houve nenhuma nuvem.

 Semana que vem pode nevar em varios dias mais deve ser neve fraca


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Nov 2013 às 10:00)

Sigo em Nagano sob chuva intensa os extremos de hoje forao de 9/1c. Ja esta bem frio ! amanha uma frote entrada de norte devera trazer ainda mais frio

 Essa vai ser a mais poderosa entrada de norte do segundo semestre Muitas cidades de Nagano estão com previsão para temperaturas bem abaixo de 0c 

 Devera nevar todos os dias da semana no norte do estado aqui em minha cidade ficara nublado e ventoso.

 Agora sim posso dizer que não haverá mais dias quentes o inverno chegou de vez.

 E pelo jeito que esfriou rápido devera ser um inverno bem frio e longo


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Nov 2013 às 12:57)

Hoje em minha cidade  deu uma pequena nevada (muito pouco) os extremos forao 8/0c a maxima foi registrada as 3 hrs da madrugada e depois ao longo do dia foi caindo.

 Agora o ceu esta bem estrelado e ja esta 0c as 21:50.

 Amanha deve ser mais um dia bem invernal a maxima prevista e para 7c e minima -3c provavelmente o dia mais frio do ano finalmente o inverno esta chegando de novo!

 Ainda nao a previsao para uma nevasca mais elas virao! Normalmente comeca em finais de dezembro a nevar forte. Mais como esse inverno ja comecou frio pode ser que neve forte antes.

 O dia foi meio como sempre montanhas escuras e nevando e na cidade parcialmente nublado vento bem forte de noroeste.


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Dez 2013 às 11:22)

Nagano seguiu hoje com um dia bem outonal os extremos forao de 11/-1c nao ventou forte. e tambem nao ficou nevando nas montanhas como de costume.

 Tanto a alta da Siberia como a baixa de okhostk nao estao fortes. Embora essa semana deve esfriar vigorosamente.

 Ontem foi a madrugada mais fria da estacao chegou a -4,2c


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Dez 2013 às 11:28)

Minha cidade segue com clima meio monotono as temperaturas estao bem estaveis e a alta da Siberia nao esta forte esta bem fraca e nao esta causando ventos de nordeste muito diferente do final de novembro quando estava bem ativa.

 Essa semana continuara uma tendencia de clima relativamente outonal (extremos de 10/0c).

 Ainda nao a previsao de neve forte para os proximos 7 dias na cidade estou aguardando anciosamente 

 Hoje os extremos forao de 12.5c/-3,2c e sol sem vento a tarde estava bem agradavel e nos alpes nao estava nevando tambem


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Dez 2013 às 11:15)

Hoje foi quebrado a rotina, o dia foi bem sombriu e nevou boa parte do dia nos alpes hora chegava ate mesmo nevar na base das montanhas.

 A previsao mudou bruscamente semana que vem varios dias poderao nevar .

 E havera forte entrada de norte muito provavelmente a alta da Siberia ficara bem forte e depois de quase 1 semana sem vagas de frio teremos muito frio e provavelmente neve para semana que vem 

 Hoje os extremos forao de 10/-1c e o sol brilhou por menos de 2 hrs.

 Amanha teremos uma forte entrada de norte e a previsao de neve fraca para varias regioes mais deve durar pouco ja para domingo ate mesmo na regiao do mar do Japao deve ficar ensolarado.

 Mais terca feira um ciclone de inverno puxara forte ar frio da Siberia e a alta da siberia tambem favorecera a entrada do ar frio


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Dez 2013 às 10:12)

O tempo esteve bem claro hoje, a visibilidade foi bem elevada e ceu bem azul foi um dia bem bonito mais o frio esteve presente, durante boa parte do dia a temperatura estava de 5c.

 Os extremos forao de 8c/-2c e ventos moderados.

 Essa semana estão prevendo neve para sexta e sabado talves acumule um pouco Para sexta deve chegar uma baixa pressao que trara uma tempestade de inverno para boa parte do Japao principalmente nas regioes voltada para o mar do Japao deve nevar muito forte.


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Dez 2013 às 14:47)

Minha cidade segue com neve fraca agora pouco voltei das montanhas e tava nevando bastante la algumas ruas ja estavao com acumulacao de uns 2cm.

 As nuvens estao chegando continuamente desde o mar do Japao.

 Normalmente elas nao chegao


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Dez 2013 às 12:44)

Hoje o dia foi nublado e frio e ventoso tipico de inverno em Nagano e tambem esteve a nevar fraco durante todo o dia, os extremos forao de 4/1 porem agora as 22:00 estao -0,7c 

 Muitas cidades de Nagano estao com temperaturas abaixo de -8c nesse momento.

 Amanha sao experados -5c de minima para minha regiao


----------



## Johnny (13 Dez 2013 às 17:39)

Jerusalém coberta de neve pela primeira vez em 60 anos: 

Alguns dos lugares mais emblemáticos de Jerusalém ficaram cobertos de neve esta sexta-feira, um cenário que não acontecia na cidade santa desde 1953.
Várias zonas a leste de Israel, incluindo a faixa de Gaza, até aos campos jordanos e libaneses onde estão milhares de refugiados vindos da Síria foram assoladas, nos últimos dias, por uma tempestade que causou inundações e problemas de aprovisionamento à população e complicaram ainda mais as difíceis condições dos refugiados da guerra na Síria.

Hoje, depois da chuva e do frio, Jerusalém ficou coberta de um manto branco, com queda de neve que superou os 30 mm. Lugares emblemáticos como o Muro das Lamentações e o Hotel King David ficaram cobertos de neve.

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/images_content/2013/nevejerusalem.jpg


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2013 às 18:44)

Johnny disse:


> Jerusalém coberta de neve pela primeira vez em 60 anos:
> 
> Alguns dos lugares mais emblemáticos de Jerusalém ficaram cobertos de neve esta sexta-feira, um cenário que não acontecia na cidade santa desde 1953.
> Várias zonas a leste de Israel, incluindo a faixa de Gaza, até aos campos jordanos e libaneses onde estão milhares de refugiados vindos da Síria foram assoladas, nos últimos dias, por uma tempestade que causou inundações e problemas de aprovisionamento à população e complicaram ainda mais as difíceis condições dos refugiados da guerra na Síria.
> ...



Que raio... O primeiro post deste tópico é exactamente sobre a queda de neve em Jerusalém em Janeiro de 2013. Na altura diziam que era o maior nevão dos últimos 20 anos. 

Jerusalém está a 700m de altitude. Por norma até cai lá neve, todos os anos.


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Dez 2013 às 04:54)

Hoje a cidade amanheceu branca nevou bem pouco e bem concentrado (so na parte proxima aos alpes).

 A minima foi bem baixa -0,7c agora(2:00pm) esta 5c

 Agora esta com rajadas fortes de vento mais o tempo esta relativamente claro acredito que estejao a uns 40km/h de noroeste


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2013 às 00:56)

Belos nevões no medio-Oriente. 





______

No passado Sabado, algumas ruas de Jerusalém estavam assim...


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Dez 2013 às 10:54)

Amanha teremos a primeira nevasca do ano mais pode chover tambem e estragar a festa .

 Para minha cidade esta previsto neve para os proximos 4 dias mais ainda nao se sabe se pode virar chuva.

 Os extremos de hoje forao de 7/0c e tempo nublado com nuvens altas


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2013 às 11:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belos nevões no medio-Oriente.



Ainda bem visível a neve nas montanhas do Sinai (Egipto), para além das outras áreas mais a norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2013 às 11:27)

Dan disse:


> Ainda bem visível a neve nas montanhas do Sinai (Egipto), para além das outras áreas mais a norte.



Verdade, em Saint Catherine(Sinai) ficou assim:


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Dez 2013 às 12:34)

Hoje foi um dia nevoso! nevou toda a tarde (agua neve) os extremos forao de 3/1 e o dia foi bem umido.

 Sigo agora com neve e temperatura de 1c e com um pouco de acumulação no chão foi muito bonito ver nevando forte de novo essa deve ser a maior nevada dos ultimos 10 meses.

 A baixa pressao deve se instalar ate amanha cedo e deve nevar/chover durante toda noite agora sigo com 1c


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Dez 2013 às 11:54)

Nagano seguiu esses ultimos dias variando de neve e chuva. hoje choveu e nevou um pouco os extremos forao de 3/1c mais agora 20:50 ja esta -1c.

 E temos uma grande nuvem vinda do mar do Japao que esta bem proxima e pode causar uma pequena nevasca.

 Agora na cidade de Sugadaira em Nagano esta -15c  isso mostra a intensidade da entrada de norte que esta a se formar.

 Agora posso dizer que teremos temperaturas bem invernais faz pelo menos uns 3 dias que a temp nao sobe para cima de 5c


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Dez 2013 às 22:34)

Manha fria hoje em minha cidade ( a mais fria desse inverno) agora sigo com -6,1c na cidade as cidades vizinhas estao com media de -13c~-7c.

 Agora em Nobeyama kogen (1200m Nagano) faz -20c  nem mesmo no topo do fuji san com seus 3700m nao esta tao frio (-18c ) e nem mesmo em Hokkaido esta tao frio.

 Nobeyama e no momento a cidade mais fria do Japao! o que da para entender como algumas cidades de Nagano sao as mais frias do pais dependendo do dia.

 Nagano e = congelador essa foi a primeira coisa que ouvi quando cheguei aqui a 14 anos atras


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 22:36)

Cubensis, e umas fotos dai para partilhares com a malta? Isso é que era.


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Dez 2013 às 23:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cubensis, e umas fotos dai para partilhares com a malta? Isso é que era.



 Desculpem maltas  mais estou sem camera agora uma pena porque as montanhas estao lindas


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 11:10)

Na boa, estive a pesquisar e encontrei fotos de ontem (dia 22) na zona de *Suzaka*.


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Dez 2013 às 17:49)

Muito bom ja vivi perto dessa regiao


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Dez 2013 às 13:52)

Aconteceu algo incrivel a previsao tinha falado chuva devido a uma forte entrada de sul devido a proximidade da frente fria que e precedida pelas fortes entradas de sul/sudooeste como de costume de todas frentes frias.

 A temperatura estava de 4c e nao paresceria que ia cair segundo a previsao a minima seria de 3c.

 Agoro olho o site de temperatura 0c  TA NEVANDO! ja ta ficando branco e nuvens abundantes devido a entrada ser de sul neve a noite toda  muito provavelmente a maior nevada de todo o inverno que comecou agora oficialmente


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Dez 2013 às 04:59)

cubensis disse:


> Aconteceu algo incrivel a previsao tinha falado chuva devido a uma forte entrada de sul devido a proximidade da frente fria que e precedida pelas fortes entradas de sul/sudooeste como de costume de todas frentes frias.
> 
> A temperatura estava de 4c e nao paresceria que ia cair segundo a previsao a minima seria de 3c.
> 
> Agoro olho o site de temperatura 0c  TA NEVANDO! ja ta ficando branco e nuvens abundantes devido a entrada ser de sul neve a noite toda  muito provavelmente a maior nevada de todo o inverno que comecou agora oficialmente



 No final nem nevou tanto.

 Hoje esta bem escuro na parte das montanhas nevando pelo que parece.

 Nao parece que vai nevar, mais sempre vem um pouco das montanhas, o tempo esta ensolarado e esta ventando forte de noroeste se o vento mudar para oeste talvez chegue a nevar alguma coisa.

 Os extremos forao de 1/-2,3c e agora 14:00hrs esta 0c ventos de 7m/s


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 11:58)

Hoje, Fujisan.


----------



## Cadito (28 Dez 2013 às 15:42)

Vídeo de hoje (3 minutos à espera de um autocarro com -43 ºC) da cidade mais fria do mundo: Yakutsk, Rússia.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu-vpSaRSzw"]3-min Life at -43C in Yakutsk, Yakutia, Russia's Siberia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 15:50)

Isso é que é frio a serio,  bem, enquanto o autocarro não chega bebem-se umas vodkas.


----------



## Danilo2012 (31 Dez 2013 às 06:57)

Nagano segue com tempo ensolarado nos ultimos 3 dias as minimas tem sido bem severas -6c ontem e anteontem. as maximas estao um pouco abaixo de 5c 

 Hoje porem a minima foi mais elevada(0,4c) devido a proximidade de uma frente fria(mais nao deve chover/nevar forte). A maxima foi de 5c hoje e agora ja esta caindo 4c o sol ta bem inclinado e fraco tipica tarde de inverno os ventos soprao forte de suldoeste.

 O tempo  apesar de claro, nao esta com visibilidade elevada devido a entrada de sul.

 Amanha deve nevar durante a tarde e ate de noite devido a proximidade da frente fria, depois da passagem da frente fria esta esperada uma forte entrada de norte/noroeste e trara uma vaga de frio continental para o norte de Nagano esta previsto grandes nevadas. aqui os extremos deverao ficar entre 2/-5c


----------

